# Autoglym Black Dye



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

The exterior trim around the rear nearside arch on my Honda Civic has an area of it that is much paler than the rest of the trim. I don't know what's happened to it but suspect it's had a run in with a machine polisher as the texture doesn't seem to have the same depth in the paler area than the rest of the trim.

Anyway, I have tried AF Revive, Autoglym Bumper Care, APC and IPA but I still can't restore the trim. The trim dressings seem to offer a minor improvement but it is still very obvious. I then saw Autoglym Black Dye in the local motor shop.

Anyone have any experience with this and could it be the answer to my problem? How about durability? I take it I would have to use it on the trim running the length of the vehicle to get a match.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

New piece of trim from the breakers?? Might be the only option


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Black Dye by AG is essentially spraypaint, it's good stuff, but I doubt it's a match for black trim.. Halfords do a 'black plastic' spraypaint which is excellent. My number plate trim is similar in that it won't 'take' a dressing so I'll spray it soon.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I would say heatgun, and if that doesn't help revive that piece of trim then a replacement is probably your best bet. Don't use AG Black dye on your arches, it won't look very nice. It has it's uses and is good stuff, but i wouldn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I would of said heat gun too if that dont work replace it dont use Die


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Cheers guys. I'll give the heat gun a go, else I'll look to replace.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Good man, good luck too


----------



## BSxc (Dec 16, 2011)

Be careful with a heat gun, all oils in the plastic will be sucked out. After a few weeks the problems only get worse, because the plastics getting poor. 
Forgive me for my English, it's not always correct.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

BSxc said:


> Be careful with a heat gun, all oils in the plastic will be sucked out. After a few weeks the problems only get worse, because the plastics getting poor.
> Forgive me for my English, it's not always correct.


Not always the case at all. I've revived many plastic bits of trim and whole bumpers with heat guns and they've looked good years after. Obviously start small and be careful, but don't be put off giving it a go. Especially if you might have to replace the trim anyway.


----------



## BSxc (Dec 16, 2011)

rtjc said:


> Not always the case at all. I've revived many plastic bits of trim and whole bumpers with heat guns and they've looked good years after. Obviously start small and be careful, but don't be put off giving it a go. Especially if you might have to replace the trim anyway.


The problem is that I don't dare because I have a car whit lots of plastics (XC70 "01).


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

What's the thoughts being so close to the paintwork? I take it shield it the best I can? I get the feeling it might be too far gone though but worth a shot if it ends up being replaced anyway.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Would a hair dryer work? It would be less intense than a heat gun.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I used Gtechniq C4 on some very very faded bumpers and they came up a treat. This was after trying a heat gun which didn't really accomplish much in my case. I also wouldn't advise AG black dye as, when I used it, it faded after a few weeks and needed continual re-treatments. Good for parcel shelves and carpets though. If you do use it on your bumpers then make sure you mask up very well! I got the damn stuff on my paintwork and had to polish it out in the end! Teach me to try a half-**** job of it!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Work's heat gun has given up the ghost but I gave it a quick go with a gas pen heat gun. Not really substantial to do all of the faded trim but the small area I did try it worked a treat! 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Got a heat gun on my trim today. Seemed to work brilliantly at first but began to fade after about 30 seconds but an improvement. Got home and slapped some AF Revive on though and she's almost as good as new. A small patch to hit again with the heat gun and I think it will be sorted.

Cheers chaps.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------

